# carpet racing @ austintown hobby



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, I wanted to start a thread and discussion about what my plans are for Austintown hobby. I did recently just move the shop about a 1/8 mile east of the old store. New address is 3320 Mahoning ave. Youngstown, Ohio 44509. Yes its inside the old west side bowling alley.(The building is approx. 500ft from the corner of meridian and Mahoning, on the north side of the street. I have installed a new carpet track (approx. 36x80) , I will be installing crc fasttrack carpet as soon as it arrives. I've been in contact with crc and they are saying late October. We will have a mylaps amb score system and I will prob be using the livetime rc scoring. I'm thinking race days will be tues and thurs nights and Sunday's. I'm hearing lots of talk, guys wanting to run 1/12 and 1/10 usgt and vta classes, I'm not sure what others we will be running. Any questions feel free to ask, or call me @ Austintown hobby (330) 793-9233. I'm hearing great things about this and I'm feeling very positive. Lets have some fun carpet racing!!!!!


----------



## TR21X (Feb 27, 2013)

Austintownhobby said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to start a thread and discussion about what my plans are for Austintown hobby. I did recently just move the shop about a 1/8 mile east of the old store. New address is 3320 Mahoning ave. Youngstown, Ohio 44509. Yes its inside the old west side bowling alley.(The building is approx. 500ft from the corner of meridian and Mahoning, on the north side of the street. I have installed a new carpet track (approx. 36x80) , I will be installing crc fasttrack carpet as soon as it arrives. I've been in contact with crc and they are saying late October. We will have a mylaps amb score system and I will prob be using the livetime rc scoring. I'm thinking race days will be tues and thurs nights and Sunday's. I'm hearing lots of talk, guys wanting to run 1/12 and 1/10 usgt and vta classes, I'm not sure what others we will be running. Any questions feel free to ask, or call me @ Austintown hobby (330) 793-9233. I'm hearing great things about this and I'm feeling very positive. Lets have some fun carpet racing!!!!!


Cool Sunday racing works for me. I have to to work a lot of Saturdays.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

*Place looks great!*

Only 10 minutes from work. I will be there alot.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

really looking forward to having a great hobby shop and track so close to home!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

About FREAKIN time...LET'S GO!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How we coming?


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Coming along well, still waiting on the carpet though. I don't have any updates as to when it will be arriving. Crc is still saying late October. I will post something as soon as I here different


----------



## TR21X (Feb 27, 2013)

Austintownhobby said:


> Coming along well, still waiting on the carpet though. I don't have any updates as to when it will be arriving. Crc is still saying late October. I will post something as soon as I here different


Any word on your carpet?


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Can't wait*

Yeah:wave:


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=485865


----------



## TR21X (Feb 27, 2013)

*Classes*

Just wondering if you have any idea which classes do you will run?


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey everyone just wanted to let everyone know that the carpet is installed and we will start running laps in a few days. It is the brand new fasttrack II from crc, I'm thinking we will start racing dec. 6 , Classes will be determined soon, I know for sure that we will be running vta, usgt, f1, 1/12 (not sure what size motors yet), world gt-r, and the stock dromidas. we will also have a oval weekend, where we will be running mostly the hooter chassis classes, If anyone has any input fell free to jump in!!! or questions just ask. I want to have a great place to race and have a good time!!! Lets bring some good carpet racing into Youngstown.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

If I can get enough interest who would be down this coming Sunday for open practice? That would be nov. 15th


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

Austintownhobby said:


> If I can get enough interest who would be down this coming Sunday for open practice? That would be nov. 15th


What would the practice be setup for on-road?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I may try if road course is set up.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

What time is practice Sunday?


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*yeah, I'd like to practice tomorrow too*

Can you post the address and your up coming race schedule?


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Also, I'll be bringing USGT. I'll have TC tires too, to possibly test the Gate 21.5 TC class.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

3320 mahoning ave 
Youngstown,Ohio 44509


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Right now I'm thinking race days will be Tuesday and Thursday evening and Sunday. Classes are still being worked on but any 3 will make a class, I know vta, usgt, f1, wgt-r, and 1/12 will be classes


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Great*

Schedule looks good. I'll, most likely make, at least one week day and a Sunday. See everyone then:wave:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Can you give times?*

I don't know, let's say

Tue, Thurs
4p-10p or racing end, racing at 6p, 2 heats and a Main

Sunday
8a-4p or racing end, racing at 11a, 3 heats and a Main

for example, something easy to read, like that?

And, are you open today?


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!!! Just wanted to let everyone know the track is open for practice everyday. The first weekend was a success, carpet has a ton of traction and zero fiber loss!!! A big thanks to all that came out. Hope to see everyone this weekend. 

Hours are :
Mon-thurs 10-6
Friday 10-8
Sat-sun 10-5
Cost is $10.00 and $5.00 for each additional family member.

The address is:
3320 mahoning ave.
Youngstown, Ohio 44509
(330)793-9233

Racing will start on Sunday dec 6th with a road course set up 
Doors open at 8 racing starts at 11
3 heats and a main 
$15.00 for first class and $5.00 for each additional class 

As of right now I'm going to leave a road course set up because I have had no interest in oval.. That (I'm hoping) will change!!!! If it does I will set up a oval. 

Any questions/comments feel free to ask.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok guys and girls!! Sunday (dec 6th) is Raceday, doors will open at 8am racing will start at 11. Anyone wanting to practice the hobby shop will be open mon-thurs from 10-6 Friday 10-8 and sat 10-5. 
I'm sorry to say that I will not be running any of the 1/10 short course trucks inside no longer. Not for practice or in the race program, I really feel bad about this and I didn't know what I was going to do about the core trucks, they are just too big for the track and I am getting to many complaints about them. Again I'm sorry for this. 
The only short course trucks that will run will be the MUDDBOSS trucks on the oval track. AND ONLY WHEN THE OVAL IS SET UP.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking forward to racing there tomorrow. F1 and WGT-R.
See everyone bright and early.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Great job today, well run smooth program.


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

had a great time racing at Atown Hobby i look forward to racing there this winter and possibly during the summer times as well. Everything ran smooth and the pit spaces was more then enough to accommodate the crowd great job from the staff and everyone racing!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Time to rumble again. It will be cool to see everyone with their new Christmas gear.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

any pics and oval dates both practice and race


----------



## Mumfmob (Dec 11, 2013)

ICEMAN96 said:


> any pics and oval dates both practice and race


they have some pics up on the facebook page


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

*club race*

SUNDAY FUNDAY!!!!! Come on out and enjoy the fun tomorrow, doors open at 8am racing starts at 11am. We have had great turnouts come join the fun.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Racing tomorrow night (thursday) on the road course starting at 6p.m., see everyone tomorrow night!! Then racing sunday on the road course at 11a.m. doors open at 8a.m.


Don't forget in two weeks..... Saturday March 19th will be the hooters chassis outlaw tour race, (this is a oval race) doors open at 8a.m with racing starting at 11a.m


Then we will have on-road racing Sunday March 20th.
Stay tuned for a trophy race coming in April on the road course!!!!


Also Just to let everyone know for the weekend of Easter which Easter is March 27th. We will close at 6P.M on Friday March 25th and will BE CLOSED ALL WEEKEND. On Saturday March 26th,we will be racing at the Gate for the final race of the Tri-track Spectacular.


----------



## Austintownhobby (Oct 21, 2014)

Our hrs of operation for the summer have changed along with our race schedule.

Monday 10am-6pm
Tueday 10am-6pm
Wednesday 10am-6pm
Thurday 10am-9pm Race Day Races start at 6pm
Friday 10am-8pm
Saturday 10am-? If we don't get a turnout for racing, close at 5pm
Sunday ----- CLOSED

We will be racing on Thurday evenings , Racing will begin @ 6pm and racing Saturday afternoon, Racing will begin @ 3pm, This will be in effect until sept 1st.

We will also have oval setup one week out of the month, our scedule will be out asap!!!!

Also there will not be a club race on the 14th due the 4 hr enduro race.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

What kind of turns outs fro classes?

What motor in 1/12 scale?

Any pics of track?

thanks


----------



## austintownhobbyraceway (Oct 25, 2016)

The winter racing season has begun at austintown hobby and raceway , right now we are racing every Sunday starting at 11am. We have made the track larger for this year, our track size now is 43x88. There are currently pictures on austintown hobby Facebook page. Current popular classes are our 1/12 spec class which consists of a 21.5 trackstar handout motor, 45/78 gear ratio, purple stripe tires cut no larger than 1.69 rear/1.63 front, and the pfm12 body, 17.5 1/12, 13.5 1/12, us at,usgt, 17.5 TC, pro 10, wgt-r, and a 1/18 sportsman class. Any questions feel to call us 330-793-9233
We will start our Thursday race program in a few weeks. 

Also anyone looking to practice for the indoor champs, the track is open 7days a week . 
Mon-Thursday 10-6
Friday 10-8
Sat 10-5
Sunday races 8am - 6ish


----------

